# La Familia.... the start



## wellminded1 (Jun 19, 2013)

240 moritaka gyuto
240 kono hd gyuto
210 kono hd petty
210 takeda petty/yani
small takeda mioroshi deba
Kagayaki honesuki
Harner Bullnose
Dexter carbon cck
Ealy paring
180mm/ ? sun Carter wa bocho blue
And a beautiful Steve Goodson Roll


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice kit! I really like the Ealy; those colors are sweet!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 20, 2013)

Sexy!
Great kit.
Love the Harner bullnose!


----------



## 3200+++ (Jun 20, 2013)

nice roll! 

+1 too for th ealy. 

looking for a good paring knife, how much is this ealy great shaped knife worth?


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 19, 2013)

View attachment 17123
And A little update 245mm Devin Thomas mystery San Mai.


----------



## pete84 (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice! That roll is a great looking way to transport those great looking knives


----------



## pleue (Jul 19, 2013)

beautiful, what a great selection/setup of knives. Love the 210 Yanagi (line knife) been lusting after one for quite some time. Won't even get into the DT


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 19, 2013)

pleue said:


> beautiful, what a great selection/setup of knives. Love the 210 Yanagi (line knife) been lusting after one for quite some time. Won't even get into the DT


The 210 is a great all rounder, find myself reaching for it alot. But now i have to pry the DT out of my hand first.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 19, 2013)

Once again, in regards to the DT- You Sonnava...!


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh also- when you have the time can you give us some more shots of the DT? Choil, tip, yadda yadda...


----------



## pleue (Jul 20, 2013)

Over the kono? I have a suisin inox which is a similar beast to the kono. Lemme know if the Takeda falls out of favor and I'd happily give it a run.


----------

